# Nipple to spur Saturday May 1



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Found a East west line just south or nipple caught 2 mahi on it. Line petered out so we ran south towards spur and found a north south line with grass on it. Caught 4 more mahi. Fished it to spur , turned back to the hill at 1:30. Stopped at SW edge to high speed for wahoos but didn’t find any.


----------



## Wagoner726 (Jun 27, 2018)

Sounds like an awesome day! How do you like that dual console? Considering one for my next boat.


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds and looks like a great trip to me.I noticed everyone was smiling too,bet the smiles would have been huge if you hooked a hoo to go along with them Mahi. Thanks for the report and pictures.


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the duel console. More room, more comfort, larger shade area. For offshore trolling it’s definitely superior. It’s my 3rd one in a row.


----------

